# Don't swear on Whatsapp



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

New UAE Online Law: Dh250,000 fine for swearing on WhatsApp - Emirates 24|7


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Better clean up the autocorrect then. Big Brother strikes again.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The "injured and upset" party would have to report it to the police though. 
I have both intentionally and unintentionally (pesky auto-correct!) swore online, on text messages and emails. You just need to chose your audience wisely. 

It is obviously better to try to clean up one's language while living in a country where swearing can land you in prison.


----------



## DA_BHOY (May 8, 2015)

How about if someone in your group swears? This is a little concerning


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I don't think it matters if you're in a group chat or not. If someone decides to report you it is because of swearing in whatever setting. However, I cannot imagine a friend reporting me when I swear and I don't chat with people on Whatsapp who are not my friends...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

250K is a good incentive for friends to report


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

rsinner said:


> 250K is a good incentive for friends to report


Why?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not friends with Rsinner!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Froglet said:


> Why?


 Why not? 
I will be happy to report a few people I know for free 



pamela0810 said:


> I'm glad I'm not friends with Rsinner!


Now you are just making me sad


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Why not?
> I will be happy to report a few people I know for free


Well, it's not you who gets the money. So there is actually no incentive... Unless you just happen to want someone to go to jail or pay a huge fine...


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

So all I have to do is to make my landlord swear on Whatsapp. Sh**, he uses Viber... 
Sh**, did I just say sh**?!


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Its a good decision by the concerned dept to put fine.


----------

